# 15th Annual Midwest Oldschool BMX Show & Swap indiana illinois



## BMX-dad (Dec 14, 2015)

Saturday, February 27, 2016.
8:00am until 5:00pm.
15th Annual Midwest Oldschool BMX Show & Swap

 DATE : Saturday February 27th 2016.
 PLACE : Crown Point Fair Grounds
 889 south Court Street
 Crown Point ,IN. 46307

 25,000 sq feet heated indoor building with concrete floor and all around awesome place.

 If you plan on selling or vending please contact me for a 10x 10- $35.00 reserved spot . 
THERE WILL BE NONE AVAILABLE THE DAY OF THE SHOW... PERIOD !
IF YOU DO NOT PAY AHEAD OF TIME YOU WILL NOT HAVE A SPOT !
As of right n you will not get a  table with your spot like years past if that change it will be  posted.

 PAY-PAL GIFT : arn02@msn.com please include how many spots you need.
 Pre-registration will end feb 18th.
OR you can pay over the phone with a credit card 219-374-5722.

 Tshirts will be first come first serve $20.00 day of the show.

 Hot food and drinks will be for sale all day.


 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Schedule of events:

 8:00-10:00 set up.

 10:00-2:00 Flatland BMX show.

 10:00-2:00 Voting.

 2:00 Show Ends Voting Ballots turned in.

 3:30 Raffles and Awards.

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------
 Spectator entry is Free, Showing your bike is Free, Parking is Free ! !

 We had around 350 bikes walk thru the door last year and it gets bigger every year.

 Some vendors so far will be: Steven Beven.com,  George Monty , Midwest Donation Program . 

 Donations so far : Pork chop BMX , M&D number plates,
 More info on donations and vedors will be posted.

WE NEED DONATIONS FOR RAFFLE TABLE ! ! !

AND AS ALLWAYS WE CAN USE ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET ! ! !

 contact INFO Ed : 219-374-5722

THESE ARE THE MAIN CLASSES AS OF RIGHT NOW : 

Almost positive these will not change we may add a few new ones once we get out trophy figured out . 

 1971-79 20 inch 1st and 2nd place.

 1980-82 20 inch 1st and 2nd place.

 1983-85 20 inch 1st and 2nd place.

 1986-90 20 inch 1st and 2nd place.

 1991 and up 20 inch 1st and 2nd place.

 Retro 1st and 2nd place.

 Cruisers 1970-1979 1st and 2nd place.

 Cruisers 1980 and up 1st and 2nd place.

 Freestyle 1970-1990 1st and 2nd place.

Freestyle 1991 and up 1st and 2nd place.

 Mini's all years 1st and 2nd place.

 Best Of Show


----------

